
Show HN: Emoji as a Service (EmojiaaS) - Raed667
https://emojiass.herokuapp.com/
======
Raed667
This is inspired by (BaaS) [0], where I was looking for an excuse to start
learning Go.

[0] :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11461977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11461977)

~~~
freeatnet
Appears to be down at the moment. Would have been neat to be able to check it
out.

~~~
Raed667
Sorry about that. It is running on heroku free instance (limited to 18 hours
per day). It should be back online in less than an hour.

